# Radon eBikes 2020



## Maxid (4. September 2019)

Konnte dazu nichts im Forum finden und wollte daher mal fragen, ob es denn irgendwo Infos zu den Radon eBikes für 2020 gibt?


----------



## Epic-Treter (4. September 2019)

Dort wäre die Frage richtig: https://www.emtb-news.de/news/

Ansonsten auf der Homepage von Radon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxid (4. September 2019)

Epic-Treter schrieb:


> Ansonsten auf der Homepage von Radon



Antwortest du das auch auf Fragen von normalen Rädern? Wird doch seit jeher spekuliert und derartige Info hier verteilt, weil sie eben nicht auf der Herstellerseite zu finden ist. 

Das eMtb Forum hat dabei außerdem nicht mal einen Herstellerbereich für Radon


----------



## Epic-Treter (4. September 2019)

Maxid schrieb:


> Antwortest du das auch auf Fragen von normalen Rädern?



Ja, denn dort findet man am ehesten die gesuchten Infos


----------



## Habitat84 (4. September 2019)

Bei der Vorstellung neuer Räder haben die verantwortlich entschieden die e-Räder auf der zugehörigen Plattform vorzustellen und es hier großteils auf unmotorisierte mtb‘s zu begrenzen. Völlig richtiger schritt und deswegen auch eine angemessene Antwort @Epic-Treter. 
Das es dort kein Herstellerforum von radon gibt liegt an radon.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (4. September 2019)

Wir werden voraussichtlich Ende des Jahres die neuen Modelle präsentieren.


----------



## Maxid (5. September 2019)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Wir werden voraussichtlich Ende des Jahres die neuen Modelle präsentieren.


Wollt ihr dabei nicht auch ein Herstellerforum im emtb forum aufmachen?


----------

